# Want to see some of those awesome Yard pics...



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

You guys all spend lots of time working on your yards.. care to show them off...

<IMG SRC=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-209x.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey simple_john good looking stripes and nice LT.
Jody


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

John,

The stripes look great. I was also just wondering if you had in ground irrigation because your grass looks so green and thick.

Adam


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, 
no adam, but im sort of on swampland, so the ground back there is naturally wet, plus we had a ton of rain this summer when the pic was taken.. doesnt anyone else have any yard photos?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I saw the pic on garden web and thought it looks great. I think you took some grief about the hubcaps if I remember right. They look cool as well. How long does it take you to mow that area?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey stewart, correct this pic was on the other site... and yes, I did get a little greif about the hub caps..

dont care i think they look great.

The back yard looks bigger than it really is 

<IMG SRC=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-208x.jpg>

I can do the back and side & front in under an hour. The 50" deck is more that i need really, but it makes it quick to cut.. I pull a lot of loam & fill around so its works well..


I used to cut with a 38" deck, and that would take just under 1 1/2 hours

Thanks. 

nobody else has any yard photos? Im Hurt...


sj


----------



## HerringboneD28 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Simple-John.................
I can see the green but where's the hole?
Probably doesn't matter. My ball would be in the water hazard anyhow 
Did I mention that you have a great looking yard?
Jim


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think the yard looks awesome, you never did say how long it takes to mow? Does the trunk get in the way at all? I saw a bucket buddy attachment from Sporty's and thought it might be a good idea.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

I'll try this one. Its 3 years old, so everything is larger now.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

stewart, sorry i thought i posted.. I think the picture covered it up.. i can do my lawn in under an hour, front and side also.. The Tractor trunk works really well. I bought it from someone who e-mailed me from the 'other forum' If you are interested e-mail me and ill send you his address. The trunk is a Deere trunk that they customized (no big deal) to fit my prestige. it was also 1/2 the price of the deere truck. I bought one for my father-n-laws 225 Deere and that was 1/2 the price that we would have paid from a dealer.. 

When not pulling a cart, the trunk is on the tractor it works great.. 

I just want some simplicity stickers for it.. and maybe ill paint it orange...

***

Merlin, i see you got the Pic posting down.. Now thats a big lawn!!!

SJ


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks SJ for setting me straight. Heres is one that I saved also. Its cutting grass again now.
Merlin


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

My Simplicity Landlord and grass/other green mix.

<img src = http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=261227cf-258a-67d6-38bd-11b071fc56ef&size=>

I wish I had more time to work on the yard.

coal_man


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> * Heres is one that I saved also. Its cutting grass again now.
> Merlin *



WOW! Not much left to that one. Looks like you had a lot of work to do. Any after pictures?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Merlin at least you still had the grille for that old cub lets see an upto date picture of it.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

merlin: Is that the red farmall Cub you showed on the other thread? Wow... what a difference


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my yard my front yard anyways.
Jody
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e8d1385-7060-39c0-2339-28366a5a611f&size=>
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=d05a5b1b-6211-629e-616d-7ff53c9556ce&size=>
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=46761b96-5132-5318-3edd-74065255308a&size=>


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

It was either the last one I posted, or this one. When I got through with this one though, it was an idenical twin anyway. This one wasn't finished when I took this pic., but it was the last picture of it. After so many of them, they start to blur togegher. Unless my health improves, there won't be any more saved by me though.


----------



## johnfron (Sep 19, 2003)

Just moved in last summer. Grass was planted at the beginning of September. These are from May.

Front yard:

<img src="http://www.idcc.net/pictures/05190073.jpg">

Out back:

<img src="http://www.idcc.net/pictures/05100065.jpg">


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

johnfron 
Man you have a nice place you can just go outback and take a ride down the river.  thats cool Man im jealous  do you get any flooding?
You have a very nice place.
Jody


----------



## johnfron (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks! We just built the dock this past spring. We used a composite material (TimberTech) for the decking. It's help up well so far.

I didn't have a pick of the backyard handy - it's about 125 ft from the back of the house to the dock.

It's nice to be so close to the boat.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Nice Pics!*

Beautiful Pictures Guys..... 

I should take a few of my yard too, so you can see what a pathetic mess it is. My wife & I bought a new home last May, and it's about 80 years old. Unfortunately, before we bought it, the place had been used as a rental property since the 1960's, and the yard was a disaster...


We cut down all the overgrown shrubs (way beyond help), and the brush along the edges (out of control), then had an 83' White Pine tree removed from the front yard. 

Now I'm roto-tilling the whole thing, will remove about 6" of the sandy soil, and hope to till in leaves, grass clippings, and any manure I can find, as I desperately need more "Vegetable matter" in my soil.

Where I used to live, it was all clay, so I needed to lighten the soil with Sand, Peat, etc. Here, we live on sand, so I'm doing the reverse.... Black dirt is almost impossible to get here, so I guess I'll be making my own the "old fashioned compost" way. 

Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmmmm, whats those big white objects around the edges of the lawn.....some kind of new fang dangled lawn ornaments perhaps? 

I sure wish I had a few big boulders here and there around my place. The largest stone is pea sized gravel which I hauled in for the driveway (clay gravel). Other than that not a stone or rock anywhere. You could not grab a stone of any size and bust a window if you had to. Around my area they sell big boulders by the pound and make a killing doing it. A rock the size of a cantalope brings about $1.00 each. 

Imagine trying to sell rocks and boulders up North. 

I have two boulders (about 80 to 100# each) and folks see them and fall in love with them.......Sure wished I brought a bunch back from when I visited my old homestate of Pennsylvania. Used to routinely go out on the mountain and pick a dump truck full and lay up stone walls......if they were not so heavy to haul I could make a small fortune here selling them.


I had a rock one time that used to protude up in my yard back in Pa. It was annoying when cutting grass as it was always a blade killer. I decided to dig it out one day, and after about a half days work with a pick and shovel and a hole you could put a lawn tractor into, I finally brought the back hoe home to do it. Well after reaching the max digging depth of back hoe, and now having a mountain of dirt , the rock was still firmly embedded with no bottom of rock in sight, I drug the CAT 955K home, and really made a mess out of the yard. It became an obsession to remove that rock. In the end I finally drilled it and blasted it apart. Must have spent a small fortune on that obsession back then. That rock turned out to be larger than a boxcar.

Ain't no telling what that thing would have brought in $$ here in my area.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *stewart, sorry i thought i posted.. I think the picture covered it up.. i can do my lawn in under an hour, front and side also.. The Tractor trunk works really well. I bought it from someone who e-mailed me from the 'other forum' If you are interested e-mail me and ill send you his address. The trunk is a Deere trunk that they customized (no big deal) to fit my prestige. it was also 1/2 the price of the deere truck. I bought one for my father-n-laws 225 Deere and that was 1/2 the price that we would have paid from a dealer..
> 
> When not pulling a cart, the trunk is on the tractor it works great..
> ...


never seen the trunk lets see a pic does he still have some ???


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *never seen the trunk lets see a pic does he still have some ??? *



Hi James.. funny you would mention the tractor trunk..

heres a pic.. but I literally just painted the thing simplicity orange yesterday... 

i am waiting to get a simplicity sticker (on order) 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-204x.jpg>


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

And here is my 5 acres.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice psrumors you cut all that with your GT:question: Boy this is a old thread i see all the pictures i posted are gone. Thanks hpphoto:tellyou:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I cut that and then some Jody with the GT5K. I have done it 3 time thus far, it took about 3.5 hrs the last time. I am considering a reel mower or an off set trail mower to go behind the tractor, can't decide.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow PS, 
thats a lot of lawn!!!! 3.5 hours.. is a long time.. but its sort of calming to ride and cut ride and cut..


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hows does it stay on do you have 3 pt or just a draw bar ??? whats the guys address


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts.. for your deere they will have a mount kit.. for mine, they made one.. no big deal just a few bolts that go into the reciever plate frame (whatever its called) 
The thing installs in minutes.. and comes off and on real easy.. They manufactur them for deere so i am sure it will fit on your ride fine...

if you are interested ill pm you his email (actually it was a year and a half ago, ive got to dig it up)

But it was something like 1/2 the price of the ones they sell at JD (the same ones) 
For the deere one i bought for my father-n-law, it was an open box item - a return or whatever.. but it was brand new and in perfect condition. im guessing they did it as an 'open box' so as to not piss deere off?


----------

